# NVIDIA Announces New Quadro FX 5600 SDI and FX 4600 SDI



## malware (Oct 31, 2007)

Broadcast, video and film professionals engaged in editing, compositing, and color grading can now benefit from the advanced features of new NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 SDI and Quadro FX 4600 SDI graphics cards. These next-generation graphics-to-video-out solutions from NVIDIA, which allow real-time rendering to become an integral part of the production work flow, feature 8-, 10- and 12-bit uncompressed SDI output in SD, HD, or 2K formats, Genlock support, improved 2D video compositing capabilities, 3D graphics and graphics processing unit (GPU) programmability, and more. 






The NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 SDI and Quadro FX 4600 SDI graphics solutions now also offer:
*2D Video Pass-Through Compositing* - enables incoming video to be passed through and alpha composited, luma keyed or chromakeyed with the Quadro rendered graphics image on the outgoing SDI video
*Large Frame Buffers* - 768 MB to 1.5 GB ultra-fast graphics frame buffer memory delivers high throughput for interactive visualization of large models and high-performance for real-time processing of textures and frames while enabling high-quality, full-scene antialiasing (FSAA) 
*8K Texture and Render Processing* - offers the ability to texture from and render to 8K x 8K surfaces
*Next-Generation Vertex and Pixel Programmability* - provides a higher level of performance and ultra-realistic effects using the Shader Model 4.0 standard, supporting OpenGL and DirectX 10 applications
*Ancillary Data Support* - allows an ancillary data channel for audio, timecodes, and more

*Pricing and Availability*

The Quadro FX 4600 SDI GPU has a MSRP of $5999 and the Quadro FX 5600 SDI GPU is being offered at a MSRP of $6999. NVIDIA Quadro technology solutions are widely available through leading system manufacturers, workstation system integrators, and NVIDIA channel partners such as PNY Technologies (US and EMEA), Leadtek (APAC) and Elsa (Japan). For more information about the complete lineup of NVIDIA Quadro GPU professional solutions, please visit http://www.nvidia.com/quadro.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## intel igent (Oct 31, 2007)

wonder what it scores in 3dmark?


----------



## FAXA (Oct 31, 2007)

$6999  bit over my £19.50 a week paper round wages .


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 31, 2007)

What's the difference between a Quadro FX and an 8800+ besides a thousand dollars?  Same GPU.  I think they just add "For Video Editing" so they can charge the uninformed producers a dickload of cash money.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 31, 2007)

FAXA said:


> $6999  bit over my £19.50 a week paper round wages .



become a pimp or just steal one lol


----------



## Kreij (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a big difference in geometry accuracy between the pro level graphic cards and the ones we use for gaming.

That being said, I have had more failures with Quadro based boards than any other component on the networks I manage.

I do not know if they still have issues, but that does tend to leave a rather unpleasant taste in ones mouth when you are paying over $1000 a board.

Plus, I simply cannot see how they can justify a street price of $7K for ANY board.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> What's the difference between a Quadro FX and an 8800+ besides a thousand dollars?  Same GPU.  I think they just add "For Video Editing" so they can charge the uninformed producers a dickload of cash money.



Start by looking at the picture, warranty, optimized for specific applications. Look at the 5 features listed.


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the quadros have 4 GPUS hence the "quad"


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 31, 2007)

In one sentence, what would you use this for? (maybe 2 or 3. Just as simple as possible)


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Rendering, workstation.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quadro - ability to run 4 desktop monitors from one single card iirc. 

They are in essence a reworked version of a normal card but with larger frame buffers (such as 1.5GB for this card) added features (video output, workstation dimentions, warrenty), and special drivers.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2007)

intel igent said:


> wonder what it scores in 3dmark?



On similar systems - 8800GTX ~12K, Quadro FX4600 ~10K, and Quadro FX5600 ~12K.

(find benches on exact systems is rare)


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreij said:


> There is a big difference in geometry accuracy between the pro level graphic cards and the ones we use for gaming.
> 
> That being said, I have had more failures with Quadro based boards than any other component on the networks I manage.
> 
> ...



The sweet spot for indie movies these days is $1m - $8m budget. Nice workstation with SDI capabilities could be paid for quicky 

The place where I freelance doesn't do jobs at this level, so a Quadro FX4600 (non SDI, $1500) would be nice... though with so many other upgrades that'll yield a bigger benefit, I'll stick with a standard GeForce (no beta drivers though, most of the time you'll lose accelerated previews).


----------



## Disparia (Oct 31, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> I'm pretty sure the quadros have 4 GPUS hence the "quad"



There is a model with dual onboard GPUs that can be SLI'ed for quad.

They also have released "Quadro Plexes" which house the video cards externally.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 31, 2007)

Well these aren't made for gaming so there's no point comparing benches.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2007)

mandelore said:


> become a pimp or just steal one lol



no don't become a pimp... Pimp ur self out... That is what i would do if i had to make some $$$ fast or you could just become a "dealer"


----------



## Casheti (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm gonna try and get a job at Toys 'R' Us.























...Seriously.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 1, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Well these aren't made for gaming so there's no point comparing benches.



Except for the DCC'ers that also game 

If I did more 3D work I'd love an FX4600. Certainly faster than my 8600GTS in games and is in a whole different league when it comes to modeling, etc.


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2007)

Is that a... tri-slot cooler??


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 1, 2007)

hat said:


> Is that a... tri-slot cooler??



Looks like one slot for the cooler than one slot for outputs professional cards need.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Looks like one slot for the cooler than one slot for outputs professional cards need.



Looks like 2 slots for the cooler and another for the extra board. 

Dam it does look nice huh..


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2007)

Get rid of that backplate, and that (handle?) on the one skinny side of the card, and it would look better...


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 1, 2007)

That backplate is needed for the coaxial inputs/outputs and the handle is a support bracket to prevent the card from warping or bending due to weight and movement. All workstation cards are this length and have said handle to prevent any damage in shipping or use. Very handy to use. 

Not to mention seeing how this is a hella expensive workstation card I would care less about looks as long as it worked day in and day out.


----------



## von kain (Nov 1, 2007)

since is for the video editing i have an idea i will go to porn industry and try to make them upgrade and will we have one for benches


----------



## Casheti (Nov 1, 2007)

I would want one just cos of how cool it looks.


----------

